# Early Trek suspension forks?



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

Who provided Trek with their early upper end suspension forks (91-93)?

Worth a rebuild, and if so, where might I find parts or aftermarket cartridges? 

Thank you!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Showa? Someone else will be able to elaborate. Sorry.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Very little aftermarket support for those forks. Yep, they were manufactured by Showa.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

I lucked into a rebuild kit (seals, bushings, etc...) a while back on Ebay for hte Mogul Extreme I have...it rides really well and seems to be quite tunable if you're familliar with hydraulic forks from the early 90's.

They were great quality, but just lacked proper support from Trek and Showa. They share parts with the Tioga forks Tomac road and also sold under another brand name that I forgetat the moment.

If it's on of the DDS series, it's not as good as the Mogul series.

rb


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

I finally had a chance to check out the fork today. It is a Mogul Black Diamond. Based upon condition of fork and complete bike (Trek 9500), I doubt that it has 100 miles on it total. External seals look excellent. I put 40 pounds of air in each leg (will go higher, but didn't want to stress any possible limits until I know what they are). Rebound feels good with ample dampening. I'm a bit surprised and impressed.

rb, what pressure are you running in your fork? Oil weight? I am interested in doing a maintenance rebuild and oil change. I need to make sure that there are not any issues that I should be aware of, which may lead me to land of no return. Copies of maintenance instructions would be optimal. Thank you!


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

*I have a PDF...*

of the trek maintenance/rebuild instructions...see PM


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I seem to recall running around 40psi when I had the DDS3's on my Trek 9000.


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

Awsome, thank you for the help rb! :thumbsup:


----------



## BrianKoss (Oct 23, 2007)

Could I get a copy of that rebuild manual. I have a trek 990 with the DDS1 shock I have owned since new. It must have over 10k miles on it. The shock holds air great but the bushings are way sloppy. I thought I might try to rebuild it this winter when the weather gets to sloppy to ride.


----------



## surlytman (Nov 9, 2005)

Aks around old Trek dealers (the ones that made them as big as they are today). Most every Trek dealer had an orange tacklebox "service kit" that was stocked to the gills with rebuild parts...............the shocks were replaced so fast that we never used up the repair parts!


----------



## Saipanda (Apr 15, 2010)

I just stumbled into the original TREK suspension tool kit in NOS condition if anyone out there is looking to rebuild the old shocksor display one.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Saipanda said:


> I just stumbled into the original TREK suspension tool kit in NOS condition if anyone out there is looking to rebuild the old shocksor display one.


Very cool!

Could you post a picture of the included items in the tool kit?

Thanks


----------



## Saipanda (Apr 15, 2010)

*Replying to the request for Pictures.*

Sure, Here are a couple of pictures. The find is in amazingly good condition. As new inside the box. The tools have not a scratch and even the foam container is in perfect shape. The outer box shows some wear but overall it's an amazing find. I have a request in to TREK and their man indicates it is the tool kit specific to the Showa shocks produced specifically for TREK in the early 90s. Magnum, DD series etc. 
Bruce


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Very cool find. 
Now added to my list of "wants" LOL.


----------



## Saipanda (Apr 15, 2010)

If it reaches the top of your list, drop me a note to: brubat @ yahoo.com -))

I don't own one of the fork ,,,yet, so the tool kit will remain unused for a while yet.

Bruce


----------



## Ariel Wozniak (Mar 4, 2021)

richieb said:


> *I have a PDF...*
> 
> of the trek maintenance/rebuild instructions...see PM


Hello. I bought trek 9000 and I need manual, instruction to rework forks. Can you send me this, please?


----------



## francisco.cha2 (Jan 5, 2022)

richieb said:


> *I have a PDF...*
> 
> of the trek maintenance/rebuild instructions...see PM


Hi there, could you share the PDF 
Regards


----------

